# Full face helmet under $100



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

I am fairly new to MTB and would like to get a full face helmet for as little money as possible. I dont need something like a TLD helmet but there are so many options I dont even know where to start. Suggestions and links are very much appreciated. I have done a lot of searching but am just overwhelmed with the options and figure I would ask the community.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can make an extra piece for your chin. I can make it out of a pumpkin since i believe the pumpkin can absorb a bigger hit than the melon shell.(And better padded) It will be $100 extra for the bottom piece. It's a steal given all the designing that needs to be done


----------



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

Biohazard74 said:


> I can make an extra piece for your chin. I can make it out of a pumpkin since i believe the pumpkin can absorb a bigger hit than the melon shell.(And better padded) It will be $100 extra for the bottom piece. It's a steal given all the designing that needs to be done
> 
> View attachment 1009638


Wow, incredibly helpful. Will keep you in mind next time I have a death wish.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

This reminds me of a sign I saw at at an auto repair shop, something like....

"You can't have it good and cheap..."


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Jenson currently has ten priced at under $100, and one priced at precisely $100.00. Here's a link that should help:

Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA

You might find size choices to be limited. Closeout pricing is sometimes on the sizes that are not popular and haven't sold out at the regular pricing. So you may need to prioritize your head size and let that drive the choice of color and brand.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Biohazard74 said:


> I can make an extra piece for your chin. I can make it out of a pumpkin since i believe the pumpkin can absorb a bigger hit than the melon shell.(And better padded) It will be $100 extra for the bottom piece. It's a steal given all the designing that needs to be done
> 
> View attachment 1009638


PM'd you, would like to place an order.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Please make prompt PayPal payment


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Biohazard74 said:


> Please make prompt PayPal payment


Do you accept payments from the NPF? (Nigerian Prince Fund)


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry, PayPal only.


----------



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

JonathanGennick said:


> Jenson currently has ten priced at under $100, and one priced at precisely $100.00. Here's a link that should help:
> 
> Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA
> 
> You might find size choices to be limited. Closeout pricing is sometimes on the sizes that are not popular and haven't sold out at the regular pricing. So you may need to prioritize your head size and let that drive the choice of color and brand.


Appreciate the legitimate reply, picked up a Bell Transfer 9 helmet


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

The LBS had a FF Specialized helmet for $75 IIRC. Tried it on, couldn't take it off fast enough. Way too hot and claustrophobic, and this was in the store. Can't imagine what it'd be like grinding uphill.

Wound up with a MET Parachute. While very venty looking, it's still way hotter than my half lid. The way a FF holds the hot air in front of your mouth takes a bit of getting used to (5-10 rides in my case).

There aren't a lot of options for light, open, FF. The Parachute and Bell Super 2R are the only ones I found earlier this year when shopping, but I saw an ad somewhere (PB maybe) that suggested more options were coming.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

They are many FF under $100 on reputable online shops. You'd have to be lazy not to be able to find them.


----------



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

the-one1 said:


> They are many FF under $100 on reputable online shops. You'd have to be lazy not to be able to find them.


I found them but there are so many it was difficult to narrow down what was decent. I already stated that in my post that you clearly didn't read past the title


----------



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

the-one1 said:


> They are many FF under $100 on reputable online shops. You'd have to be lazy not to be able to find them.





JonathanGennick said:


> Jenson currently has ten priced at under $100, and one priced at precisely $100.00. Here's a link that should help:
> 
> Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA
> 
> You might find size choices to be limited. Closeout pricing is sometimes on the sizes that are not popular and haven't sold out at the regular pricing. So you may need to prioritize your head size and let that drive the choice of color and brand.


I appreciate the link, I just ended up picking up a Bell Transfer 9 Helmet. Seemed decent even though I know nothing about them.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

A helmet, especially a Full Face is one of those things that I wouldn't buy without trying it out first.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

tiretracks said:


> A helmet, especially a Full Face is one of those things that I wouldn't buy without trying it out first.


This be the truth.

Find one that fits your noggin best - just because Giro FF helmets fit me well and Bell FF helmets give pinch points for me doesnt make either of them a good / bad helmet. They all are passing the same standards.

I am assuming you are not looking at DOT rated helmets?


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Six Six One Comp Helmet - Helmets | Backcountry.com

661 Comp Helmet 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think most companies that make a FF helmet would have a model that's less than $100. I know Bell has one with an MSRP of $70.

I also wouldn't buy a helmet online unless there was some recourse for me if it didn't fit.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

fraaaker said:


> I found them but there are so many it was difficult to narrow down what was decent. I already stated that in my post that you clearly didn't read past the title


Just being lazy on my part. They are all decent helmets. It all comes down to fit. A very nice helmet that doesn't fit is not a very nice helmet. Unfortunately as others have mentioned, what works for me might not work for you.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Biohazard74 said:


> View attachment 1009638


Does it come in any other flavors?


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

For me, seedless would be a priority.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

006_007 said:


> This be the truth.
> 
> Find one that fits your noggin best - just because Giro FF helmets fit me well and Bell FF helmets give pinch points for me doesnt make either of them a good / bad helmet. They all are passing the same standards.
> 
> I am assuming you are not looking at DOT rated helmets?


They don't all pass the same standard. ASTM 1952 is the downhill standard and many aren't certified to it, just the lame ass basic US or Euro standard.


----------



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> They don't all pass the same standard. ASTM 1952 is the downhill standard and many aren't certified to it, just the lame ass basic US or Euro standard.


I'm just starting out on my riding, I don't need anything crazy. I wanted something that would be protective, while not breaking the bank since no what I got I'm going to replace by the time I need something better. At least that is my thought process on the matter, whether it makes any sense? I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Bell Sanction $75. I own one. It's not the best out there, and it's by far not the worst below $100 full-face helmet.

Things I don't own but are full-face and less than $100

7iDP M-1
The Point5
Lazer Phoenix(heavy, but protective)
SixSixOne Comp 2015(a penny short of $100)

The SixSixOne Comp is the lightest of the full-face for less than $100!

Hope this helps?


----------



## fraaaker (Aug 20, 2015)

pdxmark said:


> Bell Sanction $75. I own one. It's not the best out there, and it's by far not the worst below $100 full-face helmet.
> 
> Things I don't own but are full-face and less than $100
> 
> ...


Yeah that helps, I ended up picking up a Bell Transfer 9 helmet off Jensen USA for just under $80 shipped. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

Just order the Bell Transfer 9 on jenson, cause of this thread


----------

